# Neue Teichbeleuchtung Informationsbedarf



## john der spielmann (5. Dez. 2018)

Aus einer Villaauflösung habe ich hier einen Karton der Firma Aquarius mit 3 leuchten  mr 16 gu 5.3, 14,5 cm breit und 11 cm hoch ..., 12 volt, edelstahl , rvs, mit spannungsumwandler glaube ich ..., auch für unterwasser, - der karton ist sehr schwer ...knapp 14 kilo ..., wer weiss etwas über die firma bzw. über die qualität und den wert der beleuchtung ?


----------

